# True Vector service shut down in Zonealarm



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

I keep getting the truvector service shutting down in Zonealarm, is there a fix for this, or should I look for a replacement?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Bill

Try this solution, posted at the ZA forums.

http://forum.zonelabs.org/zonelabs/board/message?board.id=win_za_msgs&message.id=12309


----------



## BillDoor (Jul 26, 2006)

will have a look, thanks!


----------

